# Fast food at wendy's made me sick



## once was fat (Feb 15, 2004)

I decided to have a cheat meal at wendy's with the kids.  I had a bacon cheeseburger with fries.  I didnt go for the biggie though.  It tasted pretty good, but like 20 minutes later.  Oh my god.  I could feel the food trying to digest it hurt everytime I moved and I got really bad stomache pains.  I guess this is what happens after eating clean for so long.


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 15, 2004)

I haven't had fast food more than five or six times in the last four years. Forunately, I've never been fat due to a blast-furnace-like metabolism, so when I was in high school, I pounded through burgers like there was no tommorrow.

On no less than THREE occasions did I get gastroenteritis from Wendy's - and not always the same location either. This is in Canada mind you. Basically, a strong case of gastroenteritis feels like the worst intestinal cramp known to man - it's rather nasty and includes severe diharrea, exruciating cramps, sweating, nausea/vomiting, etc.

I'm of the opinion that their meat must be the lowest quality of any fast food restaurant. Since we lack all the fast-food places America has, I stick to Dairy Queen, which actually BBQ's their meat, rather than frying it or nuking it in a microwave.

You guys have DQ? The best for a good cheat once in a while - especially on a bulk


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2004)

Dariy Queen is the absolute best place for ice cream!!!!  the blizzard is a genious invention!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

MMM Dq..ICECREAM   

that is why I DONT eat that junk even on cheats... mcdonalds, etc makes me want to


----------



## Monolith (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> I decided to have a cheat meal at wendy's with the kids.  I had a bacon cheeseburger with fries.  I didnt go for the biggie though.  It tasted pretty good, but like 20 minutes later.  Oh my god.  I could feel the food trying to digest it hurt everytime I moved and I got really bad stomache pains.  I guess this is what happens after eating clean for so long.



Yeah, something like that happened to me once.  About a year ago i had been cutting for like 4 months straight.  Decided to finally cheat, and ordered a pizza from the best little pizza place around here.  It was delicious, but felt like a ton of bricks sitting in my stomach.  Made me completely nausious, and i almost vomited a few times.  I havent had pizza since...


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 15, 2004)

Sonic, when I cheat, is pretty good and doesn't have the after effects.  Normally, I like the get two of the burgers with mustard (No 1 or 2, forget), two foot long coneys with cheese and onions on it, and some tots.

Not good for you, but damn........it's worth every penny.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

I like Sonic too for cheats-- I go there maybe Once every other month!!  I get the grilled chicken sandwhich & fries.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2004)

I imagine that if I were to eat a bacon cheesburger and fries at Wendy's I would definitely have some serious gastro-intestinal problems! 

The main reason is my diet has been almost devoid of saturated fat, salt and sugar, except for the small amounts in "healthy" food, for over 2 months now.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2004)

Mmmmm.... Sonic... Double cheeseburger... **drools**


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

hmmmmmm french fries ***Droooooooool***


----------



## willus72 (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah try eating wendys spicy chicken with an ulcer. i like lived off of those things for almost a year.  worst pain you could imagine but i kept eating them (soo goood) one time i actually got so sick i actually layed on the ground in the parking lot in the fetal position squirming for like 10 minutes.  wow that was embarrasing but its all that would make it even remotely bearable.  Ive found the best thing to take when eating nasty grasy fast food is ZANTAC 75 before you eat.  I am a hot sauce ADDICT and with an ulser you need something, and ive tried alot of stuff but ZANTAC was by far the best!  Oh and whoever said wendys in the nasties food i beg to differ, I say Burger King (maybe Taco Bell), I also tried that for about a year, and had the same problem but with any of the food(this was pre-ulser, i actually think this might have helped create it).  Now Im a mcdonalds fiend, and that is not as bad but Ive been getting alot of pimples recently so hopefully theyll go away when i find and start a diet!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Wendys is gawd awuful... I got a Triple Double(6patties) there and have not eaten fast food since.  Made me hella sick!

On another note... 





> hmmmmmm french fries ***Droooooooool***


I saw my friend eating fries and said "How can you eat that shit?"  and was replied to with a very stern "Hey man, not everyone is like you.  We dont spend countless time prepping meals, or buying expensive food!"


----------



## spyderman_26 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats weird because I ate at Wendys thils weekend for the first time ever because my girlfriend wanted to and I actually got sick too.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Wendys is gawd awuful... I got a Triple Double(6patties) there and have not eaten fast food since.  Made me hella sick!
> 
> On another note...
> I saw my friend eating fries and said "How can you eat that shit?"  and was replied to with a very stern "Hey man, not everyone is like you.  We dont spend countless time prepping meals, or buying expensive food!"




 I've done the same before and got this from my friend "I'm not gonna deprive myself like you do!"

I have also gotten what you pointed out that your friend said PreMier.


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 17, 2004)

Well your friends have a point.

I've said it once or twice already, but we eat like animals - and I don't mean in terms of our voracious appetites.

When I see people saying "mmmmm! vanilla whey powder on oats is yummy!" in the nutrition forum, I can only shake my head. Who the hell do you think you're kidding? I mean, hey, if you can fool yourself I suppose that's good enough 

Our meals of choice largely take the fun, or at the least relaxing qualities out of enjoying a meal. It does look pretty damn silly to others when you categorically refuse a single piece of pie simply because it has sugar in it.

I find alot of people in the BB world, not neccearily those on the forum, are far too anal about what they eat. Sure, if you're on a cut or prepping for a competition - yes, you do what you have to - I would NEVER contradict that. However, for those out there who are bulking, or those who aren't quite as serious as some others - for crying out loud, loosen up a bit...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

bluecorsair, i happen to find a bowl of oatmeal delicious AND comforting..moreso than cheesecake and other junk cuz frankly the guilt, fat gain and stomachaches arent worth it..


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> bluecorsair, i happen to find a bowl of oatmeal delicious AND comforting..moreso than cheesecake and other junk cuz frankly the guilt, fat gain and stomachaches arent worth it..



In clinical psychiatry we call that confirmational bias. Better known to the layman as "denial"  

heh, whatever floats your boat I guess. If you feel guilty for eating one piece of none-too healthy food once in awhile, maybe you need to relax a bit eh?  

No offense intended of course. There's healthy eating, then there's denying we have human appetites, lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Its not that eating unhealthy makes me feel guilty... Its that I dont enjoy it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Me??? Relax?!?! AAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premo55 (Feb 17, 2004)

Greek, I completely agree with you. I detest eating greasy/overly sugary foods, though I treat myself to cake every now and then. I don't think it shoudl be that hard for people to conceive that there are people who actually ENJOY eating cleanly. I love it, and can't imagine eating any other way.

Peace.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Premo, I think we should get married and you can cook for me


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

I hate some healthy food.  I still eat it because I want to stay fit.  But do not throw a burger in front of me.  I'll tear the shit up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I hate some healthy food.  I still eat it because I want to stay fit.  But do not throw a burger in front of me.  I'll tear the shit up.


   You and me both Don!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> Well your friends have a point.
> 
> I've said it once or twice already, but we eat like animals - and I don't mean in terms of our voracious appetites.
> ...



It's all about how much things cost and the reward they give. I find that if I eat unhealthy food, and gain fat, the cost is bigger than the temporary reward I get from eating it. So I just try not to 
I believe in cheat meals though as I know most people here do.
In my experience, people who say "You're too damn strict" and "come on, live a little" the most are the ones wishing they had the determinition to do what we do. This is not directed to you, just people around me  Of course, it is all about balance and I agree that many people here (including myself) need to learn more about it


----------



## Premo55 (Feb 18, 2004)

^^ That is my point exactly...I mean, I have grown to love healthy foods (I can honestly say that a good bowl of oatmeal cooked with cinnamon sticks, banana essence and a few walnuts is my favourite meal on the planet) but I wasn't always this way, but all this time I have definitely felt that the trade-off and long term benefits of clean eating far outweighs the temporal satisfaction of processed and greasy foods. The havoc such foods wreck on your blood sugar and your digestive system are needless to say not very much fun at all.

And yeah, the people who try to derail you from your dietary quest most often are the people who lack the discipline to even imagine doing what you do. You should pride yourself on your spartan determination and kickass discipline, it is a feat that 95% of the world population lacks the willpower to do.

Peace.


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey I eat clean, and as an ecto, I simply don't have it in me to be fat. If I ever get to 15% bf it'd be a miracle. Mind you, my lean mass is accordingly pretty small as well. Such is my mixed blessing as it is.

I just feel that denial of any sort is unhealthy. I'm in the psychiatric field, and I've seen what happens when people deny themselves certain things for too long - the rebound gets ugly, or sometimes it simply affects their personality in a very negative way - yes, even food can do this. I've noticed some people becoming very elitist, and looking down on those who choose to indulge like most of the population does. While too much is always a poor choice, too little can be almost as detrimental I believe.

I suppose BB'ing is a true lifestyle for some, and I can respect it as such. I take it very seriously myself, as I am always in a constant battle with my exceptionally poor genetics - at 22 and male, I find myself with the bone-structure of an adolescent girl. However, when every waking moment is centered around this lifestyle, that's when it becomes intrusive, and to me, is more trouble than it's worth.

This being said, I'm eating my oats and whey right now. I'm such a hypocrite


----------



## Jenny (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> Hey I eat clean, and as an ecto, I simply don't have it in me to be fat. If I ever get to 15% bf it'd be a miracle.



Well you're not allowed to say anything about eating junk then  I'll twist it a little for ya, if there was a specific type of food that would make you skinnier and make it harder for you to reach your goals of getting big, would you eat it?  Nope, don't think so! And that's why I don't eat ice cream everyday that makes me fat and keepa me from reaching my goals


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Dariy Queen is the absolute best place for ice cream!!!!  the blizzard is a genious invention!




  YES IT IS; YUM - MIE!


----------



## RedRanger (Jan 6, 2015)

*Its the Bun!*

I too have gotten gastroenteritis from Wendy's, the last four times there. After the first two times I was suspicious, and third and fourth times was enough proof for me. I am getting older and have switched to the Jr. Burger for a smaller meal, and guess what? The Jr Bun ingredients are different than the larger bun, notably it contains Annatto , a natural food coloring known for causing headaches, nausea, vomiting, asthma attack and gastroenteritis and even anaphylactic shock. Most people with allergies to artificial food colorings also react to Annatto. Jr Bun also contains tumeric which causes similar reactions in some people. Let Wendy's know.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome bump dude


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2015)

Fucking 11 yr bump.i think that might be an Internet record


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 6, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Fucking 11 yr bump.i think that might be an Internet record



Can't even be that mean about it... kinda impressed really


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2015)

I know right...what sear g criteria brings that up? And why?!?


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 7, 2015)

RedRanger said:


> I too have gotten gastroenteritis from Wendy's, the last four times there. After the first two times I was suspicious, and third and fourth times was enough proof for me. I am getting older and have switched to the Jr. Burger for a smaller meal, and guess what? The Jr Bun ingredients are different than the larger bun, notably it contains Annatto , a natural food coloring known for causing headaches, nausea, vomiting, asthma attack and gastroenteritis and even anaphylactic shock. Most people with allergies to artificial food colorings also react to Annatto. Jr Bun also contains tumeric which causes similar reactions in some people. Let Wendy's know.



They don't even have Wendy's in Canada.  This guys a fucking troll.  

Annatto?  Really?  It's not the disgusting meat, or the disgusting people handling your fucking food?   Really?  Annatto?  An 11 year bump for annatto seed extract?  Maybe they don't even use annatto.  Maybe they use achiote paste?  Oh...same fucking thing.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 9, 2015)

This is a Zombie thread.  Just when everyone thinks it is dead, it called out of the grave.


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oops.  Officer Farva just told me they actually do have Wendy's in Canada...

Who Knew!?


----------

